# Gilda the Haflinger's Education, a diary.



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Nice, thanks for sharing

.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

As soon as the ground dries I hope to start some gentle lunging and groundwork. Hopefully Her mother's saddle will fit her  , I did try her with a french link bit last summer which she took fine, but I'll have to restart most things. She learns fast but she is much more opinionated than her mother.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Makes me want a haffie, she is just too cute!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's a doll Clava! Can't wait to see how she does.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok , I braved the cold wind and after feeding Hattie and Belle (Gilda's mum and my TB), I got Gilda in and reminded her about what stables are about. Apart from occasional handling for the farrier (which she is quite good about now) I have handled her very little over the winter. She was very on her toes with the wind flapping things and a little bargy which we had a few discussions about, but nothing awful. She has to learn to trust me more and I think next time I will leave her mum or pony friend tied up so she has company in the yard. I can see tieing her up as being a challenge as last year she managed to pull back and break away which was an unfortunate thing to learn, but I think that will be a few more steps down the line.  Today we just walked about, stopping standing and turning.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, I've started a routine of bringing her into the yard each day. Today it is very windy and sleeting and horrible, but she was good. I decided to remind her what rugs are about and after the initial "ARGHHHH! that's not coming on me" she was fine and let me fiddle with all the buckles. As the weather was so horrible and she has lost quite a bit of weight (there is no grass in my field) I've left the rug on. I now can't tell the difference between Hattie and Gilda in the field without careful looking as both rugs are navy. Tied her up by Belle in her stable on a long rope and she was fine, so just need her to get used to the idea. She is still very nervous about going into the front yard by the road, but that could be due to Hattie calling after her and a flappy bag that is in there. 

Can't wait for the sun to shine so this groundwork can be more pleasant.

I'll get photos over the weekend.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Very pleased with Gilda yesterday







I brought up to my tiny yard by the road where she was very nervous again (not helped by flapping plastic bag in the freezing wind), but she stayed with me and had a small feed. We then worked on "not walking all over the handler" (a favourite game for some haffies apparently)







, which at first she didn't get the hang of and regarded her small human as being a mere minor obstacle in her way







. However, with a bit of NH making my diminuative 5'3 into a would be 6' she quickly learnt to keep out of my space. We then did some moving of the hind quarters which to begin with required some reasonable thumb pressure to get her to go over, but by the end of the session she was turning on the forehand both ways by simple word command and a movement from my hand







You can see her processing information and she learns very fast.

More of the same today, but much better first off. Had a grooming session in the stable tied up and had to wait quietly while tasha and I had a chat.
But we have a few pics 








Oh look, a car








Scary flappy bag being not so scary








Stable therapy.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Love your haffie! Too cute! I got to put some training rides on a young haffie mare a few years ago and we sold her to a great home. She was to be her daughters horse but turned into her champion dressage mare and is now 2-3rd level with her. I have been lucky enough to watcher success and go up the levels with her!
Can't wait to hear more about little G!
I have a spring training jurnal for my little pea brain sport horse, hope you see it around


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's lovely Clava, be really interesting to see how she progresses, hope you can post some videos too


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> She's lovely Clava, be really interesting to see how she progresses, hope you can post some videos too


Thank you 

I will indeed get some video just as soon as my field is dry enough to work on (hopefully next week if it doesn't rain), then I'll have a bit more space. 


I suspect when it comes to the backing she wont be as easy as her mum...(you can see that she still had a long way to go in returning to fitness at this stage,so we did very little)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WiJ2eN--l8&list=UUQPwTpiWgJ7iCQotbWHAxtA&index=49

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1kdKY7Kqy0&list=UUQPwTpiWgJ7iCQotbWHAxtA

and here is Gilda as a yearling playing with her best friend a welsh D the same age.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXnToG9NQt0&list=UUQPwTpiWgJ7iCQotbWHAxtA


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Clava said:


> Thank you
> 
> I will indeed get some video just as soon as my field is dry enough to work on (hopefully next week if it doesn't rain), then I'll have a bit more space.
> 
> ...


 She is so calm and laid back about all of that. Is that fairly typical of the breed?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> She is so calm and laid back about all of that. Is that fairly typical of the breed?


 
I believe so, but these two are my first so nothing to judge them by.

I have heard of someone importing one and they believed that they were used to being ridden, so tacked up and off they went, they only later found out that the horse had never been backed:shock:

Gilda might not be so chilled, Hattie had recovered from being starved and so was possibly particularly willingin her change of circumstances. Just after I brought her home she would follow me every step around the field when I went to see her, she is very affectionate. But Gilda is similar - I ran down the field today to turn the energiser off and Gilda joined me and ran with me, just for fun.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Another good session  This time I bought her in and tried her bridle on (she has been bitted once or twice last year), she was easy to bridle and happy for me to lead her round the yard again. After this we did some "handler standing on a stool" practice which went well, she allowed me to touch her back and sides all over while on the stool and to let me lean right over her and kept standing still which I think is promising.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good girl Gilda! She looks darling with the bridle on.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Made some more progress today  The ground is drying beautifully so we had 5 mins on the lunge and really you'd think she'd already been taught to walk,trot and stand on command, even when she cantered by mistake so didn't tank off as Hattie used to which was a pleasant surprise.
After this I decided to try hattie's saddle on her as it was still out from my earlier hack. The dressage saddle is slightly shorter than Hat's GP so I thought it would be the best one to go for. She didn't react to me putting it and and doing up the girth  so I decided to see what she'd do on the lunge and again no issues, so I'm really pleased with her. Put bridle on too and did some leading about and ground work for a few minutes. I think she prefers Hat's Myler snaffle so I will keep her in that for the moment.
some pics.

On the lunge








with saddle








saddle and bridle


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Nice job.
I do think that the ease with which youngsters that have been handled all their life slip into work is a real recommendation for early handling. They really find stuff so less of a worry and just another step forward that they usually enjoy and not resent
A friend in the UK has just bought a young horse that had travelled from Scotland to Malvern Sales and taken it all in her stride so I'm looking forward to following her progress too


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Love her browband!
So happy the last few sessions have been very positive 
Keep those pictures coming, although she might crack my iPad screen with how cute she is....


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Love her browband!
> So happy the last few sessions have been very positive
> Keep those pictures coming, although she might crack my iPad screen with how cute she is....


I like clincher browbands too just enough bling for me and still a traditional feel.

I'll keep the photos coming, I may bore you all rigid with them by the end.

I should try some long reining soon, but maybe a few more lunge sessions first


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

[IMG said:


> http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn267/Pidham/Facebook/Gilda%202013/885030_10151335940411053_1936538828_o.jpg[/IMG]


......










Is what comes to mind when I look at this picture....:wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Awh it did work...I was trying to get the first lunge photo


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Todays long reining started really well (we've had a couple of goes without saddle before)




 

sadly just after this as I was stopping for the day as she had been so good, a crow flew up, spooked her and she dashed the reins out my hands  so back to the drawing board. We tried a little to get her settled but she had learnt her own power and, just like Hattie used to, she decided that halter bolting was good fun. So, I've put up a round ish pen to keep her contained until she gets the idea again. Might do some join up too later. I seem to remember this is exactly what I had to do with Hat's.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's going so well - and it sounds really windy too
What a pain that crow showed up - What is it with those thing? They sit on my ménage fence like something out of a Stephen King horror film staring at me when I'm schooling in there just waiting to fly up at the wrong moment - and if its not them its the bloody dogs digging holes and sending stones and soil at us - they never do it any other time.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> She's going so well - and it sounds really windy too
> What a pain that crow showed up - What is it with those thing? They sit on my ménage fence like something out of a Stephen King horror film staring at me when I'm schooling in there just waiting to fly up at the wrong moment - and if its not them its the bloody dogs digging holes and sending stones and soil at us - they never do it any other time.


 
The crows, or rather Jackdaws, live on my disused chimney pots.
Woody doesn't mind them. :lol: 

Ready to go


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Love that pony
We've always had trouble with crows etc trying to nest in used chimneys pots - get that here too but the biggest 'shock' I had was to see a young turkey vulture perched up there one day


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing great Clava! Just had to chime in and say I'm glad she's in the ground driving phase...loving the chunky Haffy butt pics


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Well the long reinging has been going really well and I have sat on her a couple of time bareback without issue So here is a video of the second sit on her with a saddle on


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's doing so well, the long reining's paid off as she looks so responsive to turning in quite a tight area. Really impressed with her and what you've done to get to this stage


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My friend Tiff had a go at lunging her so she could be used to hearing instructions from others, she was really good. Tiff being younger and lighter than me will hopefully be helping with furthering her backing 







Gilda now also has her own Wintec Wide saddle (an amazing bargain from ebay)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Shameless-Haffie-Picture-Stalking ........................


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Wow she moves well, lovely colour in her summer coat. I wondered how you were getting on with her


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Wow she moves well, lovely colour in her summer coat. I wondered how you were getting on with her


She has a darker coat than her mum, but it is a lovely colour  she finally getting pretty too.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Gilda was just brilliant today 





 



and before Tiff got on, just to remind Gilda...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A really good reminder that taking it slow (and doing the job correctly) in the early stages and being sure they understand every step and feel comfortable with it saves so much stress, problems and time later on - she's going to be a superb little riding horse


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

just realised I haven't updated this for a while.

Beginning of July my friend Tiff had a good session on Gilda

Gilda backing. - YouTube

but then she asked for a trot which freaked Gilda out a bit and she ran around the school in canter and quite scared but she came to me and stopped and Tiff didn't fall off.

So we took a few steps back and I started long reining her again and this time it was so much better than before and we started trotting while long reining which at first scared her but she settled down nicely. I have been continuing long reining and lunging and she is going brilliantly so I have now started getting on and off and practising rising while in walk - all good so far 

and a couple of field pics


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

*sigh* .. ~ Haffie love ~


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's looking lovely 
IMO always better to take a step back when they get overwhelmed than to try and force the issues
She has all her life ahead of her so why rush at this stage


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> She's looking lovely
> IMO always better to take a step back when they get overwhelmed than to try and force the issues
> She has all her life ahead of her so why rush at this stage


 
Yes I quite agree.  She is also still only a baby (nearly 3 and half), so very happy to take things slow. I think the rushed trot was just unfortunate, Tiff got left behind and bounced which was just too much for a first trot, with hindsight I should have done this with her first but she seemed to be going so nicely for Tiff. Anyway, reviewing things and going back a step gives her time to digest the work and to build her confidence, so hopefully we can take a step forward soon.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Another good session today too  , more ridden work this time with lots of figure of eights and me rising in walk. I was very tempted to ask for trot, but my Dad turned up so didn't. Tomorrow I'm hoping to do some more.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

We trotted this evening  she was nervous at first and I was reluctant to push her forward too sharply so it was tricky to get just a few steps of trot, but eventually managed a few and no rushing off or panicking - so a big step forward 


I washed her mane and tail to celebrate and as it was a hot evening.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Last weekend Gilda had her saddle checked and fitted (it was a good fit, but the flocking was too firm so the saddler reflocked it why he was there).

For the last few days I've been doing the odd bit of work with Gilda, getting her back into the swing of things as we hadn't really done anything since the last update at the beginning of the month. 

Yesterday -This evening she did some trotting poles on the lunge and allowed me to mount from the ground and some lovely circles in walk with lots of halts and some half circles in trot, which was calm and relaxed

Today - Super ridden session with Gilda today, I'm so pleased with her. Trotted our first circles  I think she may progress quite quickly now if things continue in the same way  Hopefully I'll get some video and photos tomorrow.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Gilda trotting - YouTube


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Gilda is coming on really well now and we have started schooling in the field getting ready for our first hack out soon.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Gilda is still making good progress, today we worked on "going places Gilda doesn't want to" which in this case was standing next to some sacks in the yard. It was a good exercise in making her move forward without napping and trusting me on her back giving strong commands rather than from the ground. I think next time I will get some tarps out to get her to walk over them with me on board - this is important to me before we hack out, I need to know I can get her to move as I need to if we meet an obstacle.
She also had her first clip 
http://s306.photobucket.com/user/Pi...03764_10151704730896053_1013191898_o.jpg.html


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is so cute! Looking snazzy with your new hairdo, Gilda


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you.

Oops , just noticed she has her mother's head collar on so a bit misleading!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Today I cantered Gilda for the first time in the field. initially just a stride or two and then we cantered a reasonable distance across the field which was lovely, no bucking or complaining or rushing. I really must hack her out next, just haven't got around to it yet.

We also had a go at loading in the lorry which she did no problem









Forgot all about doing the tarp work! will do that too next time and try and get some new photos too)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, the weather here in the UK has been wet, wet, wet, so I haven't worked with Gilda for about 6 weeks, however, today I got on and decided to hack her out for the first time ever. Once through the gate into a muddy lane (she has not stepped outside my property since she was 5 months old) we met our first obstacle, running water where the clay is paler than the mud, she climbed the muddy banks each side but would not step into the lane:lol:...I had to show her that it wasn't a bottomless pit and walked a short way infront of her, as soon as I could I got on which made life much easier.

We hacked along a couple of green lanes and considering we were without horse company she was brilliant, trusting me to guide her. On our return (it was only a short walk for our first outing) her field mates, a rather highly strung welsh D the same age as her and a yearling pony, came galloping up and ran along the side of the lane in the field, I was amazed that Gilda stayed with me and just got a little elevated. Back to the field and I got off to chain the gate and then on again in the field with very muddy boots, but again she was fine. Very pleased with her progress today.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Great progress - just goes to show that all the time you spent getting her prepared for this step forward was worth every minute of it


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Not done much this year s far due to the wet ground, but now it is dry so I tacked up and did a little schooling. Hoping to make lots of progress soon  and we are aiming for a fun level pairs dressage test with her Mum in August at my riding club.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzhDlo5YnNo


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cute! You both look really good! Do you always wear a safety vest?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Cute! You both look really good! Do you always wear a safety vest?


 Thank you 

No, just with babies and when I briefly tacked her up a couple of days ago I didn't bother as I'm starting to treat her as my other horses, but my friend Tiff got on after me and so nearly came off at a spook I decided to be cautious a while longer. Other than that I just wear a BP for XC and jumping (when I remember).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You're doing a great job with her - she's coming along really well. Looks like a lovely willing responsive youngster


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

She is very willing 

She is very similar to Hattie in the way she doesn't have a light soft mouth and being responsive is obviously something she has to learn rather than reacting to the bit, but she learns fast in the same way. She is also wider than Hattie and holds herself in a much better way at this early stage than Hattie did - she is more "up" although she easily goes behind the vertical which is something I need to watch out for (she was going a bit over bent in the video).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't worry so much about over bent when its not caused by a horse being forced into a frame or afraid of the bit - she looks more like she has a lot of flexibility which should be an asset


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

On Sunday we went our for our first mini hack in company She was amazing, she hesitated at some of the pony eating mud puddles and the monster shaped logs, but with a little encouragement she went past them all (through the water and mud) and that was when leading the way where she was happiest 

She also stomped along the flinty stones which delighted me as the other barefoot horses were being far more cautious on them.

A couple of pics.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know why but I'm not seeing any pics?
She sounds like she deals with life outside of your yard really well


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I don't know why but I'm not seeing any pics?
> She sounds like she deals with life outside of your yard really well


 Must be the privacy setting on the photobucket links, I'll check it


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Can you see this one?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

No - but it could just be me because I'm having trouble 'liking' posts as well


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

We have been out for another short solo hack and she was fab 


and did walking through huge puddles (calmly enough for me to take photo!)


and today I lunged her over some jumps in the field. She found jumping the top of the barrel (2'6) much easier than low cross poles which she fell over.

While tied up after having a bath a double decker bus went by and you can see how bothered she was...:lol:









But not impressed at being wet


clean mane


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Today and yesterday we have schooled in the field and popped a couple of jumps followed by loading and unloading in the trailer I also drove her round the field in it and then unloaded and loaded her again, so really pleased with her attitude.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Gilda had her first ever pony party 
We took her and Hattie to the last day of a 3 Day riding club clinic. She had never been off the home yard since she arrived at 5 months old but loaded brilliantly and travelled like an angel. Gilda went in my old lorry which now belongs to Tiffany and I took Hattie in my trailer.


No ridden pics unfortunately as I was too mean to pay £10 for a small hard copy photo that was nothing special.
The first class was show jumping and I expected to trot over a couple of poles and watch the rest, but the instructor, who was lovely, had us jumping 2' by the end  Gilda tried hard at everything 
At lunchtime she had to go back on the lorry and was fine about that and then in the afternoon it was time for some XC. At first we jumped a couple of tiny palisades and then we played in the water, then the Instructor had us going up and down steps which was great. We had hoped to go over a ditch but one of our group had a horse that needed a lot of encouragement , he managed to lose his rider and cause Tiffany to come off too! (but Hattie later gave him lots of leads over it)
All in all it was a fabulous day and I couldn't have asked for a better behaved haffy


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Yesterday I entered Gilda in her first dressage test, Intro A and the competition is on Saturday .


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Yesterday was the dressage test and she was brilliant! We were placed 5th out of 13 with 67.17%, not bad considering this was her first competition and everything from an indoor school to a traffic cone was new to her.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7pTCqQ2Nu8


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

The next bit of her education I would like to work on is to get her jumping properly and able to hack out on our roads on her own.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

sadly I have done very little with Gilda over the summer as I've been concentrating on Hattie, but I did hack her out in company around the roads with a friend and we met a couple of cars calmly so I was really pleased with her .

The children go back to school next week so I might be able to take her out more.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So happy to have found Gilda! Now I can keep tabs on her as well as her lovely mother...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Not ridden Gilda since July  (a friend rode her in a couple of times last month), but I took her out yesterday along the road with a friend walking and she was really good. A fast lorry didn't slow and made her flinch but that was about it, I just need to get her out more now, but I have been very busy with her mum and my Tb recently.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Clava, your mare looked lovely in those dressage test photos. Nice movement and head carriage and overall impression. You look like a good team!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

SueC said:


> Hi Clava, your mare looked lovely in those dressage test photos. Nice movement and head carriage and overall impression. You look like a good team!


 Thank you  I was really pleased with her, especially as it was her first outing and test


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I watched the video after I posted earlier, and that looks like such a good start. Like me, you hold your hands very low when you ride. Do you enjoy being on a slightly different than conventional breed for dressage? I like to see _everything_ doing dressage, not just TBs and Warmbloods. A Fjord would be great too, lots of things would be... We were just talking about this guy on the 40+ group elsewhere


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Just a little update 

After having the winter off mooching around the field I recently started working her again including a little hack out with a lead horse on the busy road and she was super 

Then last week I took her to an indoor arena with some friends and she was brilliant and very funny as she chose to call to her new haffy friend whenever we went past one of the 4 mirrors,:lol:


Then the following weekend I entered her into anther Intro dressage test (B) and without much preparation she was really good, a bit wobbly and not fit enough, but we came 5th of of 15 with a respectable 62%

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iwdgPoKrrg&list=UUQPwTpiWgJ7iCQotbWHAxtA

Trying to tame her double mane


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

A brief update.

Gilda has been out to a few dressage competitions with my friend, winning an intro and always placed at prelim.

This is the latest photo I have of them



I have also taken her cross country schooling which was great fun and she was so good and brave.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

